# Heather Mills



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

More rubbish from the money grabbing tw*t. :x

http://celebrity.aol.co.uk/2009/04/12/i ... ies-mills/

:roll:

Take the money you screwed out of macca and shut up and pleeeeeeeeeeeease f*ck off :x

Check out the third reply From" Bill " :lol: :lol: that was quite Funny though :lol:

Tom.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

Tom.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

On a recent flight to LA she had booked a Club Class ticket fully expecting to get upgraded to First. However as she is generally reviled by crew she is normally given the worst seat available and treated with the contempt she deserves. She was of course travelling with her 'personal trainer' who was made to sit in Economy until she fancied some company and invited him into Club.

She was not amused when he was asked to return to his seat. :lol:

On another occasion whilst going through airport security she was asked to place her bag on the belt so they could put it through the scanner. She then walked through the personal scanner which bleeped. After a quick body search she was asked to remove her false leg and place that on the belt to go through the scanner... :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Classic :lol: The fucking woman repulses me.
cheers
jon


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> On a recent flight to LA she had booked a Club Class ticket fully expecting to get upgraded to First. However as she is generally reviled by crew she is normally given the worst seat available and treated with the contempt she deserves. She was of course travelling with her 'personal trainer' who was made to sit in Economy until she fancied some company and invited him into Club.
> 
> She was not amused when he was asked to return to his seat. :lol:
> 
> On another occasion whilst going through airport security she was asked to place her bag on the belt so they could put it through the scanner. She then walked through the personal scanner which bleeped. After a quick body search she was asked to remove her false leg and place that on the belt to go through the scanner... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: rich.

She is a geordie though to be honest  :lol: :wink:

Tom.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

She is a money grabbing cow nothing more nothing less :evil:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

taylormade-tt said:


> She is a geordie though to be honest  :lol: :wink:
> 
> Tom.


Erm, what exactly do you mean by that? :x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Well she may not be as she went to school in Washington (same school but a year below Wallsendmag), which is border country, so she could be a mackem (very likely judging by her actions)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is he a 1 legged money digger as well then? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> Is he a 1 legged money digger as well then? :lol:


Oi [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> She was of course travelling with her 'personal trainer' who was made to sit in Economy until she fancied some company and invited him into Club.


That is incredibly tight... How much did she get again?


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > She is a geordie though to be honest  :lol: :wink:
> ...


just a Joke :lol: :roll:

she's from washington  Ah now you can understand her split personality :lol: :wink:

Tom.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I feel sorry for her.

What good is loads of someone else's money, if you have lost all of your dignity, poise and grace to go with it it?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Let's face it, Heather has never had any of those things has she?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Most 'celebrities' get on my tits. I try to avoid anything that involves reading about them / watching any TV programmes about them and listening to people talking about them.

As Jeremy Clarkson said about Jade Goody: a pig-faced, racist waste of blood and organs.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> Let's face it, Heather has never had any of those things has she?


True.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Well she may not be as she went to school in Washington (same school but a year below Wallsendmag), which is border country, so she could be a mackem (very likely judging by her actions)


Does that mean Wallsendmag could be a mackem as well then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Well she may not be as she went to school in Washington (same school but a year below Wallsendmag), which is border country, so she could be a mackem (very likely judging by her actions)
> ...


Close call , could have gone either way but I saw the one true faith :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> ...


Hartlepool Utd :?:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Well she may not be as she went to school in Washington (same school but a year below Wallsendmag), which is border country, so she could be a mackem (very likely judging by her actions)


Which one ? I did a 5 week placement at Usworth during the 70's not long after the fire, wasn't you was it :wink:

I know Washington has its moments but would not call it border country, thats for the wooly backs in Northumberland


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Well she may not be as she went to school in Washington (same school but a year below Wallsendmag), which is border country, so she could be a mackem (very likely judging by her actions)
> ...


I was in the first year not to be farmed out somewhere, 78/79 at Usworth


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

skiwhiz said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Well she may not be as she went to school in Washington (same school but a year below Wallsendmag), which is border country, so she could be a mackem (very likely judging by her actions)
> ...


Oi - I'll have you know that Northumberland was a kingdom before England was and that if you're from the North East, then you'd have been part of it at one time. :wink:

(Displaced Ashingtonian.)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Well she may not be as she went to school in Washington (same school but a year below Wallsendmag), which is border country, so she could be a mackem (very likely judging by her actions)
> ...


Border country as in normal/mackems :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

point made  
but always saw washington as leaning more to newcastle than sunderland


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> point made
> but always saw washington as leaning more to newcastle than sunderland


It was until the late 80s when all the problem mackems moved in, didn't know the place when I returned from working in London.


----------

